# Stretching Burton Boxer Boots



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Well when i bought my boxer boots before last season I read on the site that they are supposed to fit a size smaller. I wear a size 10.5 and being a little sceptical about the size thing I ordered a size 10. Needless to say the boots fit tight. I went to my local ski shop and had them heat moulded and that didnt really help. I wore them all last season and everytime on the lift I would be in agonizing pain. 

When I take out the inner liner I have tons of room so I know its gotta be the thickness of the liner. 

Is there any way I can stretch them out or do something to give me more room????? 

as of right now I stuffed socks in the boots to keep pressure on the liner of the boot hoping that would help but after about a month of having the socks in there I tried them on and they are still tight.

I would appriciate the help......

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think there is anything you can do to stretch them out, sorry.

And I actually found the opposite, that they tend to run small; I had to go to an 11 to keep the pressure off of my big toe.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

At least you know to try before you buy next time

Could be that the boots just aren't a good fit with your foot and hit alot of pressure points, generally I buy my boots a full size smaller than my regular shoes and they fit like a dream after about 3 weeks of solid riding, but if you try them you can tell if they are tight or if they just don't fit right. How much do you get to ride a season?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

well last year (the first year I rode) I didnt buy a pass but i worked as a snowboard instructor so I only rode one day a week for only about 2-3 hours. so I'm hoping that when I ride them solid this season, they will break in better. I just hope my local mountain opens before I go to Colorado......

I did try on a size 10.5 at my local ski shop and they fit ok a little big though so when i ordered them I figured a 10 would work.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Take out the insole..:dunno: might work


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Take out the liner and wear them around the house like slippers, that'll help accelerate the pack out rate.

That's going on the assumption that the boot is actually the right size and fit for you. I gotta say that "agonizing foot pain" doesn't sound like just a snug liner, that sounds like a bad (for your feet at least) boot.

If it really is agonizing, sell them while they're worth something (ie not overly customized) and buy another boot


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I think your best bet is to try on a bunch of new boots at your local snowboard shop and really find a pair that fit your foot perfectly, regardless of the manufacturer. As I'm sure you know, an uncomfortable boot can ruin your day. "Agonizing in pain" doesn't sound fun.

One question though: Did you say that last year was the first year you rode and you worked as a sbowboard instructor?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Where is the pressure on your foot?


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Twix said:


> One question though: Did you say that last year was the first year you rode and you worked as a sbowboard instructor?


I find this to be very astonishing...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's how you ghetto fix it take the liner out look at how much your foot pushes out the toes. Look at where the stress is then take a razor knife and just cut a slit in there so it has more give.


----------

